# Choosing an offset, Need help



## d2times01

Hello there. Im looking to purchase an offset, and I have narrowed it down to LoneStar Grillz 48" offset, Yoder Smoker either the Witchita or the Kingman,  Franklin's new BBQ pit, or MillScale Smokers 94"offset. Anyone have any of these or able to provide some recommendations? This would be greatly appreciated. I currently own an XL BGE, Pitbarrel Cooker, WSM 22", Weber Kettle with a Santa Maria attachment from Gabby's Grill, Pk Grill 360, and also a La Caja China outdoor cooker.

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## drunkenmeatfist

`I don't have hands on experience with any of those cookers, but based off of my reading over the years I would say that the Yoders aren't in the same league as the others. Mill Scale looks nice and they have a good lead time if you want to drop that kind of money. I thought the Franklin smokers were still going down a long list of people that signed up before it was available. 

I do like the LSG smokers and I came close to ordering their 20x42 a while back. Then I started looking at Workhorse Pits and really started wanting one of those. Ended up getting neither and as of now I decided to keep rolling with the Lang. Based on what you are looking at here I would say to give Workhorse a look. Although I don't think you could go wrong with any of the above except for the Yoder.


----------



## chesterinflorida

drunkenmeatfist said:


> `I don't have hands on experience with any of those cookers, but based off of my reading over the years I would say that the Yoders aren't in the same league as the others. Mill Scale looks nice and they have a good lead time if you want to drop that kind of money. I thought the Franklin smokers were still going down a long list of people that signed up before it was available.
> 
> I do like the LSG smokers and I came close to ordering their 20x42 a while back. Then I started looking at Workhorse Pits and really started wanting one of those. Ended up getting neither and as of now I decided to keep rolling with the Lang. Based on what you are looking at here I would say to give Workhorse a look. Although I don't think you could go wrong with any of the above except for the Yoder.



I would second the recommendation on checking out the Workhouse pits.  It’s a great smoker, and priced well for what you get (can also check out their subsidiary Primitive Pits). The Yoder Kingman would be Ok, but I hear the Wichita has flow issues.    Lonestar Grillz are nice, especially their 24”cookers.  Millscale very nice but you are paying for name also (probably holds value better though).  Don’t know much at all about the Franklin pits. Outlaw would be one more to put on your list, as they are sweet machines.

Really, what it comes down to it is the one that catches your eye the most, and the shop you want to work with. I like choosing companies closer to home also.


----------



## TNJAKE

Check out TMG pits


----------



## d2times01

TNJAKE said:


> Check out TMG pits


You guys were supposed to narrow it down, not make more choices. But wow those workhorse smokers are definitely added to my list, I like the 1975 with wagon wheels. I dont have a cemented patio so those wagon wheels would be awesome. The Lonestar has them as well (this has been my leader but that workhorse looks great).  Love that firebox on the Lonestar, would def get the 1/2 inch upgrade if I went that route.  The workhorse has that look that I like about the Franklin smokers, would get without the paint


----------



## chesterinflorida

d2times01 said:


> You guys were supposed to narrow it down, not make more choices. But wow those workhorse smokers are definitely added to my list, I like the 1975 with wagon wheels. I dont have a cemented patio so those wagon wheels would be awesome. The Lonestar has them as well (this has been my leader but that workhorse looks great).  Love that firebox on the Lonestar, would def get the 1/2 inch upgrade if I went that route.  The workhorse has that look that I like about the Franklin smokers, would get without the paint



The depth of the firebox on the workhorse is great, makes fire building very flexible. I also like the cowboy grate option.

The owner of Workhorse pits has a nice series of videos on YouTube called Quetorials.  Worth checking out. One really good one has him modifying a Yoder Wichita for better airflow.


----------



## fwiley

I'm glad I found this forum.  I'm looking for an offset as well.  I've been eyeballing LoneStar as well.  They seem to take around five months to get it made and shipped to you.  Is that about average?  I'm really liking the Workhorse 1975.  Their website say's theirs takes around 90 - 120 days.  I'll be spending a lot of time in this forum.


----------



## akmikeg

chesterinflorida said:


> The depth of the firebox on the workhorse is great, makes fire building very flexible. I also like the cowboy grate option.


I am trying to decide between the 1957 and 1969, the 1957 is big enough for my needs, but I thought the extra 4" depth of the firebox on the 1969 would be even better for fire building and managing.


----------



## Displaced Texan

I guess we'll never know what choice was made.


----------



## drunkenmeatfist

akmikeg said:


> I am trying to decide between the 1957 and 1969, the 1957 is big enough for my needs, but I thought the extra 4" depth of the firebox on the 1969 would be even better for fire building and managing.


In general you don't hear many people regret getting a bigger cooker. The reverse is not uncommon though.


----------



## chesterinflorida

akmikeg said:


> I am trying to decide between the 1957 and 1969, the 1957 is big enough for my needs, but I thought the extra 4" depth of the firebox on the 1969 would be even better for fire building and managing.



Yes, you are on the right track.  Not knocking the 57, but the 69 would give you more flexibility with both your fire and cook chamber,


----------

